# Terrorisme



## eno2

Terrorisme is een begrip dat zich moeilijk precies laat vastpinnen. In de UN zijn ze er naar het schijnt nog steeds niet eens over. Ook bv de witte raciale terreur van Dylann Roof werd niet onmiddelllijk terrorisme genoemd. Politieke bedoelingen schijnen een noodzakelijk bestanddeel te zijn om het over terrorisme te kunnen hebben. Als dat zo is, dan vraag ik me af of het religieus terrorisme van de radicale Islam wel terecht terrorisme genoemd wordt.

Een paar definities. Alle van de gratis Van Dale online:



> Terroriseren: door wreedheid (stelselmatig) schrik aanjagen
> Terrorisme: het onder druk zetten van een regering of bevolking door daden van terreur
> Terreur: georganiseerd politiek geweld


----------



## bibibiben

De NOS in Nederland noemde de aanslag van Roof wel een terreurdaad.

De papieren Van Dale noemt terreur _georganiseerde geweldpleging ter bereiking van politieke doelen, bewind waarbij de bevolking leeft in voortdurende angst voor moord en geweld._ Ik denk dat je dat _georganiseerde_ wel kunt weglaten. En er is ook zeker niet altijd sprake van een bewind. Bij nogal wat daden van terreur heb je te maken met lieden die in hun eentje opereren. Het zaaien van angst door middel van geweld lijkt de ware kern van terreur te zijn. Het verdere doel komt meestentijds neer op destabilisering van (delen van) het land. Veel politieker dan dat wordt het vaak niet.

Maar ja, het etiketje terreurdaad lijkt toch vooral te worden geplakt op daden van lieden die qua uiterlijk, cultuur of geloof wat verder *v*an de gemiddelde westerse mens staan. Er waren bijvoorbeeld genoeg media die de terreurdaad van Roof reduceerden tot een 'schietpartij'. Tja, treurig.


----------



## ThomasK

Aansluitend bij B's laatste alinea: er zou gebleken zijn dat de rechtse terreur bv. onderschat zou zijn, terwijl die nog meer doden maakt - zo lijkt het toch volgens dat bericht in de 'Metro' onlangs - dan de religieuze. Natuurlijk versterkt de manier waarop media feiten te berde brengen ( opblazen, ... ) bepaalde indrukken of kan zij helpen om die te bagatelliseren (verzwijgen, ...).

Ik denk inderdaad dat de definities hierboven te kort schieten. Eilaas. Het politieke lijkt mij ook wat voorbij; wel een maatschappelijk impact, dacht ik. Ik dacht ook aan een zekere 'blindheid': terreur viseert vaak groepen, maar kiest zowat blind wie het treft. Kwam ter sprake bij de recente moord van een werknemer op zijn baas: doordat hij hem kende, werd de interpretatie 'terreur' even "on hold" gezet, leek mij.


----------



## AllegroModerato

De invulling van het omstreden begrip "terrorisme" is meer een kwestie van politieke dan taalkundige aard. Ik vind dan ook dat deze discussie niet thuishoort op een talenforum.


----------



## ThomasK

Het gaat natuurlijk om definities, en daar raken we de grens tussen linguïstiek en bv. recht of politiek. Om misbruik te verhinderen, is een (minstens deels) taalkundige definitie van het fenomeen nuttig, maar het begrip is vermoedelijk constant in beweging.

Zo gaat de discussie over 'allochtoon' of 'ras' ook niet louter over politiek...


----------



## bibibiben

AllegroModerato said:


> De invulling van het omstreden begrip "terrorisme" is meer een kwestie van politieke dan taalkundige aard. Ik vind dan ook dat deze discussie niet thuishoort op een talenforum.



En of deze kwestie thuishoort op een talenforum. Semantiek is een volwaardig onderdeel van de linguïstiek. Dat kan je niet zomaar afserveren.


----------



## AllegroModerato

bibibiben said:


> En of deze kwestie thuishoort op een talenforum. Semantiek is een volwaardig onderdeel van de linguïstiek. Dat kan je niet zomaar afserveren.


Het punt is dat deze discussie de grenzen van de semantiek ruimschoots overschrijdt. "Wat is terrorisme?" is geen louter taalkundige kwestie, maar afhankelijk van persoonlijke, politieke voorkeuren. Ik zou Noam Chomsky kunnen citeren, die vindt dat de Amerikaanse buitenlandse politiek één en al terroristisch is. Wil je dat debat hier gaan voeren? Jij hebt ook al je persoonlijke mening verkondigd over vooroordelen in de media, en ik blijf erbij dat dit daarvoor niet de juiste plek is. Dit is het laatste wat ik erover zal zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nou, uitzuivering van begrippen is net enorm belangrijk. Maar we hebben wel af te rekenen met het feit, lijkt mij, dat de term breed - en al te breed - wordt gebruikt. Maar het impact beseffen van benamingen en benoemingen is bijzonder belangrijk wegens zijn impact op de maatschappij - en linguïsten (semantici, ...) kunnen daartoe hun bijdrage leveren, soms om te demythologiseren (door te deconstrueren). Maar _there is a thin line ._.., akkoord, dat wel, maar Victor Klemperer probeerde met zijn _LTI_ ooit bij te dragen aan de strijd tegen het nazisme - vanuit de linguïstiek.


----------



## bibibiben

AllegroModerato said:


> Het punt is dat deze discussie de grenzen van de semantiek ruimschoots overschrijdt.



Inderdaad, we hebben ook nog pragmatiek en sociolinguïstiek. Vooral ook niet afserveren. 

Het is misschien niet opgevallen, maar ik gooi niet alleen een mening ertussendoor als het gaat over semantische, pragmatische of sociolinguïstische verschijnselen. Dat doe ik ook in andere taalkundige kwesties. En al ben ik vergeleken bij andere forumleden geen uitbundige uitventer van persoonlijke standpunten, toch vind ook ik: een taalkundig forum zonder meningen is als een eitje zonder zout.


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> De invulling van het omstreden begrip "terrorisme" is meer een kwestie van politieke dan taalkundige aard. Ik vind dan ook dat deze discussie niet thuishoort op een talenforum.


Je mag hier al zoveel niet. Als je al niet mag vragen naar de betekenisinvulling van een woord. 

Varoufakis noemde het gedrag van de instituties tegenover Griekenland de afgelopen week "terroriseren". 
Persoonlijk vind ik dat een terechte woordkeuze.


----------

